# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور برای سن بالاتر از 20 21

## MMahya

سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟

----------


## meysam98

از نظر شخص من رها کردن کنکور پس از چند بار کنکور دادن به مراتب بدتر از پشت کنکوری بودنه...تحمل رنج بی حاصل قطعا سخت تر از کنکور مجدد دادنه.۱۲ سال از عمر مدرسه و چند سال پشت کنکور بودن بنظرم ارزششو داره که این مسیر رو رها نکنی ...با همه احساسات منفی و سرخوردگیش بازم میتونی بلند شی و بجنگی و کارو تموم کنی.

----------


## Ali jk

هيچوقت سن معيار خوبي نيس
مثلا ي همكلاسي داريم ٢٧ سالشع و تازه از دارو دندون پزشكي قبول شده
ولي درساش و عالي خونده و كارش در حدي فوق العاده س ك ٧ سال بعد وقت سرخاروندن نداره
يكي هم ١٨ سالگي قبول شده ولي بخاطر سه بار مشروطي مدرك معادل دادن بهش
يكي ممكنه رفته دنبال علاقش و با علاقش پولي و درمياره ك ي دكتر نميتونه
يكي م الان دكتر شده و از زندگي نااميده كلا

برين دنبال علاقتون
اگر هم سنتون نسبت ب بقيه بالاست و از كنكور دير قبول شدين نگران سن نباشين
تجربه اي ك شما دارين اونا ندارن
برنامه ريزي ها و هدف گذاري هايي ك دارين و هنوز اونا ندارن

----------


## B3hism

این چشم بند رو میبینید روی چشم اسب ؟
به اسب هایی که به درشکه متصلند ، این چشم بند ها رو میزنند ؛ چون باعث میشه هیچ چیزی رو به جز مسیری که جلوشونه نبینند . اگر این چشم بند ها نباشه ، با دیدن هر عابر یا مانع یا هر چیز دیگه ای ، احساس ترس و وحشت بهشون دست میده و دیگه نمیتونند مسیر رو طی کنند .

تمام احساس شکست و حسرت و ترس از نگاه بقیه و حرف بقیه و ... عمر کوتاهی دارند و به محض ( و به شرط ) رسیدن به نتیجه ، همه ش کاملا برعکس میشه و تبدیل به اعتماد به نفس و حس پیروزی میشه .
حتی آدمهایی که کارشون غرغر بود و بهت سرکوفت میزدند هم طرفدارت میشند .

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟


اونموقعی شکست خوردی که تسلیم بشی

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MMahya


سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟


چرا سن رو این قدر مهمش کردید؟
امسال بودن افرادی که دهه شصتی بودن و رشته های تاپ قبول شده بودن!!
تا کی قراره اجازه بدیم مردم برامون تصمیم بگیرن و از ترس این که قضاوت بشیم مسیر مستقیم زندگی مون رو کج کنیم؟؟؟:troll (9):*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_من ۲۱ سالمه تقریبا 
۳ سال پشت کنکور بودم و الانم مامایی ازاد که ممکنه برم یا نرم 
چرا باید احساس شکست کنم ؟ با تمام طعنه و تحقیر و حرف های که شنیدم مصمم ترم چرا احساس شکست کنم وقتی دارم برای هدفم تلاش میکنم اصلا احساس شکست ازمقایسه میاد اگر مقایسه نباشه دیگه همچین حسیم نیست ، ببینید برای کسی که بیشتر از دو سال پشت کنکوره دیگه احساس شکست معنی نمیده اون وارد راهی شده و داره زندگیشو میذاره که تمام معنی زندگیشه و بدون اون زندگی براش معنی نمیده ، توروخدا احساس شکست نکنید و فقط تلاش کنید و تلاش ، یه چیزو ت  این سالها خوب فهمیدم مثل همین عکس بالا چشماتو ببند و ادامه بده روزایی که همه تو تب تاب تعویق بودن من درس میخوندم با اینکه واقعا فقط فقط ۳ ماه درست درس خوندم میدونی چرا ؟ چون چیزی برای از دست دادن نداشتیم چشام  بستم و ادامه دادم حالام بازم اگه لازم بلشه خواهم ماند و احساس شکست برای منی که زندگیمو پای این هدف گذاشتم معنا نمیده   یادت باشه وقتی مقایسه صورت بگیره شرایط روحی شرایط بیولوژیکی بدن و شرایط خانوادگی و توانایی مالی دیده نمیشه عزیز ،خودتو با کسی مقایسه نکن فقط ادامه بده بجنگ حتی اگه یه روز از زندگیت‌ مونده_

----------


## MMahya

> از نظر شخص من رها کردن کنکور پس از چند بار کنکور دادن به مراتب بدتر از پشت کنکوری بودنه...تحمل رنج بی حاصل قطعا سخت تر از کنکور مجدد دادنه.۱۲ سال از عمر مدرسه و چند سال پشت کنکور بودن بنظرم ارزششو داره که این مسیر رو رها نکنی ...با همه احساسات منفی و سرخوردگیش بازم میتونی بلند شی و بجنگی و کارو تموم کنی.


واقعا اینجوری بهش فکر نکرده بودم، حرفتون درسته

----------


## king of konkur

در 23 سالگی امسال دندون قبول شدم. 
بیست سالم بود با یه دانشجوی دندونپزشکی حرف می زدم که سنم بالا رفته و ناراحتم. میدونی چی گفت بم؟ عین جملش اینه
*تو این مسیر با من حرف از سن و سال نزن*

----------


## n3gin2000

شماقبول بشوحالاتو40سالگی هم باشه چ اشکالی داره
من یه دکتری میشناسم6بارکنکورداد2باردان  شگاه عوض کرد
یه دکتردیگه هم میشناسم خودش واسم تعریف کرد(خودش جوون بود)ولی میگفت سرکلاسمون سرهنگ بازنشسته داشتیم بامافارع التحصیل شده واس پزشکی عمومی.
اون احساس شکست هم خاصیت مسیرطولانی وپرپیچ وخم کنکوره اگه خسته نشی ناامیدنشی باس به خودت شک کنی آدمی بالاخره ادم اهنی که نیستی

----------


## Elnaz07

> سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟


پارسال یکی دیدم تو سن ۳۷ سالگی پزشکی شیراز آورد کیف کردم از این همه اراده ،جالبش امسال بود دبیر فیزیک مون با اینکه متاهل هم بود داروسازی آورده ،هر کسی تو زندگیش یه جاهایی هست اشتباه میره یا دیدش عوض میشه آیا هر وقت یه سنی رد کردیم باید حتما دست از تغییر و هدفامون بر داریم ؟!!!

----------


## mlt

> پارسال یکی دیدم تو سن ۳۷ سالگی پزشکی شیراز آورد کیف کردم از این همه اراده ،جالبش امسال بود دبیر فیزیک مون با اینکه متاهل هم بود داروسازی آورده ،هر کسی تو زندگیش یه جاهایی هست اشتباه میره یا دیدش عوض میشه آیا هر وقت یه سنی رد کردیم باید حتما دست از تغییر و هدفامون بر داریم ؟!!!


فامیل معلم فیزیک چیه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elnaz07

> فامیل معلم فیزیک چیه؟


چیکار فامیلش داری

----------


## Mobin.

> در 23 سالگی امسال دندون قبول شدم. 
> بیست سالم بود با یه دانشجوی دندونپزشکی حرف می زدم که سنم بالا رفته و ناراحتم. میدونی چی گفت بم؟ عین جملش اینه
> *تو این مسیر با من حرف از سن و سال نزن*


منو باش که سال دوممه 1 ماهه هی به خودم میگم دیگه دیر شده واسه این رشته ها  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

من کسیو میشناسم که توی چهل سالگی کنکور ۹۸ دندون قبول شد!میفهمی؟؟؟۴۰ سالگی!!!!دیگه فک نمیکنم بحثی باقی بمونه موفق باشی

----------


## Saturn8

به نظرم لذتی که تو سه چهار سال پشت کنکوری ورسیدن به سه رشته هست با هیچ چیزی برابری نمی کنه به همه اثبات می کنی که میشه که میشه که100درصد میشه.

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


منو باش که سال دوممه 1 ماهه هی به خودم میگم دیگه دیر شده واسه این رشته ها 


ن بابااااااا چرا انرژي منفي ميدي ب خودت!!شما امسال از جونت مايه بذار ب هرچه دلت بخواد ميرسي...اراده ادمو دست کم نگير!!!!!!!!*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saturn8


به نظرم لذتی که تو سه چهار سال پشت کنکوری ورسیدن به سه رشته هست با هیچ چیزی برابری نمی کنه به همه اثبات می کنی که میشه که میشه که100درصد میشه.


ادم سال اول قبول بشه خيلي لذت بخش تره...اما بعد از سه يا چار سال قبول شدن ادم قدر خودشو تلاشش و جايگاهش بيشتر ميدونه*

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟


من هم توی 30 سالگی امسال دندون قبول شدم. نخاله های زیادی هم بودن که مسخرم کردن که توی همین تاپیک هم الان نظر گذاشتن. اما حس خیلی خوبیه. چون وقتی انجامش ندی تا آخر عمر یه حسرت روی دلت می مونه. علاوه بر این که خوشحالی که توی چشم پدر و مادر می بینی که حس می کنن 30 سال تلاششون الکی نبوده، قابل وصف نیست.

----------


## amir1376

> سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟


*احساس شکست چیه ؟؟ احساس تجربه دارم 
میدونم وقتی به هدفم برسم و در ادامه ی مسیر در مقایسه با یکی که 18 سالشه خیلی سریعتر و بیشتر میتونم پیشرفت کنم 
اونایی که سنشون بالاست و دانشگاه و یا سربازی رفتن قبلا میدونن چی میگم*

----------


## Maneli

> من کسیو میشناسم که توی چهل سالگی کنکور ۹۸ دندون قبول شد!میفهمی؟؟؟۴۰ سالگی!!!!دیگه فک نمیکنم بحثی باقی بمونه موفق باشی


چقدر جذابه چه حس خاصی!!!!!!
من دو ماهه دارم مصاحبه های رتبه های برتر و .... می خونم آخرش به این نتیجه رسیدم برای هر موفقیتی اول باور به هوش و استعدادت مهمه بعدش بی توجهی به هرچیزی جز هدف کنار گذاشتن حاشیه و هرچیزی جز درس حاشیه است
دوستم شکست حس خاصی نداره درد خاصی داره!!!!!
به نظرم برای تمام مشکلات دو تا راه هست میتونی غصه اش رو بخوری و میتونی تغییرش بدی
موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Maneli

> من هم توی 30 سالگی امسال دندون قبول شدم. نخاله های زیادی هم بودن که مسخرم کردن که توی همین تاپیک هم الان نظر گذاشتن. اما حس خیلی خوبیه. چون وقتی انجامش ندی تا آخر عمر یه حسرت روی دلت می مونه. علاوه بر این که خوشحالی که توی چشم پدر و مادر می بینی که حس می کنن 30 سال تلاششون الکی نبوده، قابل وصف نیست.


چه عالی چه حس خوبی من به جای همه اونا کلی بهتون تبریک میگم ان شاءالله بهترین ها براتون رقم بخوره :Yahoo (1): 
ولی کسایی که توهین و تحقیرو مسخره میکنن رو اصلا جدی نگیرید اونا دارن عقده هاو کمبودهای درونی شون رو به نمایش میزارن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MoeinSanjary


من هم توی 30 سالگی امسال دندون قبول شدم. نخاله های زیادی هم بودن که مسخرم کردن که توی همین تاپیک هم الان نظر گذاشتن. اما حس خیلی خوبیه. چون وقتی انجامش ندی تا آخر عمر یه حسرت روی دلت می مونه. علاوه بر این که خوشحالی که توی چشم پدر و مادر می بینی که حس می کنن 30 سال تلاششون الکی نبوده، قابل وصف نیست.


چه خوب!
بهت تبریک میگم ،خوشبحالتون که تونستی مادرتون خوشحال کنی!
امیدوارم منم بتونم با نتیجه کنکورم با کمک خدا،بغض چندین ساله مامانم خاتمه بدم.
البته فعلا ۳،۴ سال بعد کنکور میدم._

----------


## mahdi_artur

سن فقط یه عدده
من درونم 60 سال داره الان باید حس شکست داشته باشم؟

یه چیز دیگه ام اینه که
باور کن 20 30 سال دیگه اصلا یادت میره چند سالت بود 
انقدر غرق زندگی میشی که واست مهم نیست الان 42 سالمه یا 49 سال !
معنی جمله بالا رو وقتی میفهمی که زندگی واقعی که اصولا بعد کنکوره رو تجربه کنی و وارد جماعت گرگ زده بشی

----------


## ha.hg

سلام  
حقیقتش اگه خواستم همینطوری و سطحی بگم ....
اره احساس شکست میکنم 
ولی منطقی که فکر میکنم می بینم .....
کلی  چیزای خوب یاد گرفتم 
تجربم بیشتر شده 
شناختم در مورد خودم کمی بهتر شده
 دیگه ترس اینو ندارم که اگه قبول نشم دایی چی میگه  -خاله چی میگه و............ 
خیلی دقیق تر شدم 
حرف احدی هم واسم اهمیت نداره 
سر جمع سه یا 4ماه واسه  کنکوری خوندم توی این سه سال  
خیلی وقتا از زندگی بیزار شدم نا امید شدم ولی بازم نمیتونم دل بکنم از کنکور
دوما:ادمی که بعد چند سال به خواستش میرسه و کلی سختی میکشه قدرشو بیشتر میدونه 
تلاشتون رو بکنید بقیش بسپار به خدا :Yahoo (99):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *احساس شکست چیه ؟؟ احساس تجربه دارم 
> میدونم وقتی به هدفم برسم و در ادامه ی مسیر در مقایسه با یکی که 18 سالشه خیلی سریعتر و بیشتر میتونم پیشرفت کنم 
> اونایی که سنشون بالاست و دانشگاه و یا سربازی رفتن قبلا میدونن چی میگم*


دقیقا
راستی داداش سربازی رفتی ؟؟ 
شما کجا افتاده بودین؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> من هم توی 30 سالگی امسال دندون قبول شدم. نخاله های زیادی هم بودن که مسخرم کردن که توی همین تاپیک هم الان نظر گذاشتن. اما حس خیلی خوبیه. چون وقتی انجامش ندی تا آخر عمر یه حسرت روی دلت می مونه. علاوه بر این که خوشحالی که توی چشم پدر و مادر می بینی که حس می کنن 30 سال تلاششون الکی نبوده، قابل وصف نیست.


Yesssss :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amir1376

> دقیقا
> راستی داداش سربازی رفتی ؟؟ 
> شما کجا افتاده بودین؟؟


*من مرزبانی بودم 
خراسان رضوی مرز تربت جام با افغانستان
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *من مرزبانی بودم 
> خراسان رضوی مرز تربت جام با افغانستان
> *


یا خدااا  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## amir1376

> یا خدااا


*اینم از شانس داغونه من بود دیگه*  :Yahoo (15): *
دوران سخت و رواعصابی بود ولی خب خداروشکر که گذشت و تموم شد و الان فقط خاطراتش مونده*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Matean

۲۱سالمه.احساس سرخوردگی که ازکنکور اول به بعدداشتم ولی باید بسوزی و بسازی دیگه

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir1376


اینم از شانس داغونه من بود دیگه 
دوران سخت و رواعصابی بود ولی خب خداروشکر که گذشت و تموم شد و الان فقط خاطراتش مونده 


چرا همه ي خراسانايي ها رو ميفرستن مرزباني؟؟منم دوتا ديه ميشناسم اونجان مرزبان!!ادم سکته ميکنه داعش الحمله کنه*

----------


## amir1376

> *
> 
> چرا همه ي خراسانايي ها رو ميفرستن مرزباني؟؟منم دوتا ديه ميشناسم اونجان مرزبان!!ادم سکته ميکنه داعش الحمله کنه*


*چون مظلوم تر گیر نمیارن مخصوصا بچه های خراسان شمالی*  :Yahoo (110): *
استان محرومه و بچه هاش پوست کلفتن و برای سختی های مرز مقاومت دارند انتظار داری از تهران برن مرز ؟؟*  :Yahoo (4): *
خیلی هارو از استان ما میفرستن سیستان من خوش شانس بودم افتادم خراسان رضوی مثلا*

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> چقدر جذابه چه حس خاصی!!!!!!
> من دو ماهه دارم مصاحبه های رتبه های برتر و .... می خونم آخرش به این نتیجه رسیدم برای هر موفقیتی اول باور به هوش و استعدادت مهمه بعدش بی توجهی به هرچیزی جز هدف کنار گذاشتن حاشیه و هرچیزی جز درس حاشیه است
> دوستم شکست حس خاصی نداره درد خاصی داره!!!!!
> به نظرم برای تمام مشکلات دو تا راه هست میتونی غصه اش رو بخوری و میتونی تغییرش بدی
> موفق باشی


دقیقا نفهمیدم با من بودی یا استارتر ولی شدیدا موافقم با حرفات :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اینم از شانس داغونه من بود دیگه* *
> دوران سخت و رواعصابی بود ولی خب خداروشکر که گذشت و تموم شد و الان فقط خاطراتش مونده*


آره خداروشکر 
من هم دوران سختی داشتم تو خدمت (بعضی اوقات) ولی دقیقا همین سختیها الان خاطره شدن و حتی سرم درد میکنه یه بار دیگه برگردم اون دوران (الکی :Yahoo (4): )ولی دوستای خدمت واقعا یه چیز دیگن

----------


## Maneli

> دقیقا نفهمیدم با من بودی یا استارتر ولی شدیدا موافقم با حرفات


منظورم هم شما بودی هم استارتر و هم هر کسی که متن رو بخونه :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> من هم توی 30 سالگی امسال دندون قبول شدم. نخاله های زیادی هم بودن که مسخرم کردن که توی همین تاپیک هم الان نظر گذاشتن. اما حس خیلی خوبیه. چون وقتی انجامش ندی تا آخر عمر یه حسرت روی دلت می مونه. علاوه بر این که خوشحالی که توی چشم پدر و مادر می بینی که حس می کنن 30 سال تلاششون الکی نبوده، قابل وصف نیست.

----------


## paradise.

یه جوری از شکست حرف میزنید که انگار ۴۰ سالتونه ۳بار طلاق گرفتید و ۴ تا بچه دارین که باید خرجشون بدین! :/
از من نادون این نصیحت بپذیرین....مقایسه نکنید ..هیچ وقت ...روزی که بخوای مقایسه کنی یعنی خودتو واسه یه شکست آماده میکنی....!سرتو بنداز پایین کارتو بکن ..فرض کن ۱۷ سالته ...اصلا به همه بگو ۱۷ سالمه ...وقتی که خدای نکرده مردی من میگم این خانوم ۱۰۰ ساله نبود ۱۰۵ ساله بود دروغ گفته بود بهتون

----------


## amir.13

*نمیگم سن مهم نیست، من به شخصه خیلی افسوس سال‌هایی رو میخورم که هدرشون دادم. حتی امسال هم اگه بیشتر تلاش میکردم نتیجه خیلی بهتری میتونستم بگیرم. ولی خب میگن ماهی رو هر وقت از آب بگیری تازس. یکی ۱۸ سالگی وارد دانشگاه میشه ولی ۴۰ سال بیشتر عمر نمیکنه. یکی دیگه ۳۰ سالگی وارد دانشگاه میشه ۸۰ سال زندگی میکنه. هیچوقت نمیتونی بفهمی از کسی جلویی یا عقب. هیچ چیزی مشخص و قابل پیش‌بینی نیست.
لپ کلام اینه که خودت رو فقط با خودت مقایسه کن چون شرایط هرکس متفاوته و قابل قیاس نیست.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه جوری از شکست حرف میزنید که انگار ۴۰ سالتونه ۳بار طلاق گرفتید و ۴ تا بچه دارین که باید خرجشون بدین! :/
> از من نادون این نصیحت بپذیرین....مقایسه نکنید ..هیچ وقت ...روزی که بخوای مقایسه کنی یعنی خودتو واسه یه شکست آماده میکنی....!سرتو بنداز پایین کارتو بکن ..فرض کن ۱۷ سالته ...اصلا به همه بگو ۱۷ سالمه ...وقتی که خدای نکرده مردی من میگم این خانوم ۱۰۰ ساله نبود ۱۰۵ ساله بود دروغ گفته بود بهتون


دقیقا همینجوری هست که میفرمایید 
بعضی ها یه جوری میگن سه ساله پشت کنکوری ؟؟؟هی واییی سه سال عقب موندی از هم سن و سالات وایی دیگه هیچی نمیشیو .... 
جوابم به اینا اینه: ببخشید خط پایان رو میشه به من نشون بدید تا بدونم چقدر عقب موندم؟؟؟ خط پایان دقیقا کجاست؟؟ شمایی که از من بزرگتری و صاحب خونه زندگی و داری منو سرزنش میکنی آیا خود شما به خط پایان رسیدی که میگی من عقب موندم؟؟ اگه رسیدی پس چرا باز داری تلاش میکنی میری سر کار و ...؟
وقتی این سوالارو ازشون میپرسم میمونن جواب بدن 
واقعا هم خط پایانی نیست زندگی سراسر جدیده و فرصت پیشرفت زندگی همیشه یه چیز جدید برای ارائه داره
هر وقت فکر میکنید عقب موندید به این فکر کنید که دقیقا از چه چیزی و چه کسی عقب مونیدید؟؟ و نقطه پایان کجاست؟؟
دوستان نقطه پایانی وجود نداره حتی اگه شما بهترین دانشگاه و رشته قبول بشید باز هم نقطه پایان نیست پلی ست به راه دیگر و مسیر جدید تر با چالش های سخت تر و جدید تر 
همه ما شاید ارزومون این باشه بشیم یکی مثل بیل گیتس یا ایلان ماسک و.... دیگه پولدارترین تو دنیا همه چی تمام و خفن ترین طرف اینقدر داره میتونه بره بقیه زن دگیشو تو فضا سپری کنه هر بخواد بکنه و دنیا رو به هم بزنه و ...
ولی چرا اونا حتی بیشتر از ما ها دارن تلاش میکنن؟؟اونا که دیگه همه چی رو دارن تو زندگی به همه چی رسیدن چرا صبح ساعت 6 از خواب پا مشین و خودشونو تو فشار و استرس قرار میدن ؟؟ ما جاشون بودیم اون کار ها رو میکردیم ایا؟؟؟ یا میخوردیم میخوابیدیم؟؟
به این جور چیز ها تو خلوت خودتون فکر کنید لطفا ذهنتون رو پرورش بدین با پرسیدن پرسش هایی از خودتون که افراد ضعیف ازشون فراری هستن. تعصب نداشته باشید روی یه چیز و اعتقاد و تفکر خاص همیشه به اونچیزی که بهش اعتقاد و یا باور ... دارین از زاویه مخالف هم بهش نگاه کنید تو خلوت خودتون و ذهنتون رو به حصار نکشید 
و در نهایت تلاش رو فراموش نکنید و بدونید که راه موفق شدن هموار و راحت نیست و اگه شکست نخورید حرف نشونوید تیکه نندازن بهتون دلتونو نشکنن زمین نخورید آسیب نبینید گریه نکنید تو این راه اگه اینارو نکنید بدونید یه جای کارتون میلنگه و شک کنید که نکنه موفق بشم؟
 باید گریه کنید زمین  بخورید شکست بخورید نا امید بشید آسیب ببینید حرف و کنایه بشنوید ولیییییی تسلیم نشید هیچوقت تسلیم نشید حق ندارید تسلیم بشید باید هزاران بار زمین بخورید و شکست ولی یکبار موفق بشید این رو فراموش نکنید
به این فکر کنید روزی که بزرگ شدین میخوایید به فرزندتون از سرگذشت خودتون بگید که تسلیم نشدید و جا نزدید و به اون چیزی که میخواستید رسیدید

----------


## Saturn8

بحث جالبی شده چندتا توصیه مهم:
1.یادت باشه ادما از قدرت تو میترسن نه از ضعفت، برا همین هم هست که ماها کانون توجه هستیم.

2.اگه دیدی همه بهت گفتن تو داخل زندگیت هیچی نمیشی، خوشحال باش خیلی هم خوشحال باش چون همه اینا نشونه اینه که تو داخل مسیر درست موفقیتی ولی اگه دیدی همه بهت گفتن تو بهترینی و همه چیز هم در بهترین شرایت خودش بود درست اون موقع ست که باید نگران بشی چون همون لحظه هست که یه جای کار می لنگه...

----------


## yaser8az

منم بگم پس من چند ماه دیگه 27 سالم میشه 91 کنکور ریاضی دادم لیسانس مکانیکو 5 ساله گرفتم  96 ارشد قبول شدم 97 انصراف دادم چون دیگه به این باور رسیدم که کار آکادمیکو دوس ندارم و دلم هم نمیخواد که برم اونور و با اینکه رشتمو خیلی دوس داشتم آینده ای توش برای خودم نمیدیدم (رشته ای که بعضی ها یا خیلی ها توش هدفدار پیش میرن و موفق میشن ولی حالا به هر نحوی اون انگیزه و هدف مشخص برای من ایجاد نشد) 98 کنکور دادم و عاشق زیست شدم ولی خب قبول نشدم اما امسال دندون آوردم و اولین باره که تو زندگیم تو یه مسیری که تهش نسبتا معلومه قدم گذاشتم حسرت گذشته رو نمیخورم چون من همیشه تو هر شرایطی از خودم راضیم و میدونم این جوری نیس که فکر کنم اون چند سالو هدر دادم چون به نظرم هدف زندگی کردن لذت بردنه و بس به نظر من اگه آدم خودشو با کسی مقایسه نکنه و تو هر لحظه بدون توجه به نظر بقیه تصمیم درستو برا خودش بگیره خیلی کم حسرت میخوره وقتی مقایسه نکنی دیگه سن برات مهم نمیشه و اینم باید بدونیم که وقتی میگیم به نظر بقیه توجهی نکن معنیش این نیس که ازشون مشورت نگیری میدونم خیلی حرفام کلیشه ایه اما این حرفا باید زده بشه و شنیده بشه به نظرم اول ببین از زندگیت چی میخوای بعد که جواب این سوالو پیدا کردی ببین تو چه مسیری میتونی به این خواسته ای که داری برسی و وقتی مسیرو پیدا کردی اگه توش چند بار هم شکست بخوری باز ادامه میدی البته... شاید من اگه امسال قبول نمیشدم چنین حرفایی نمیزدم و فاز منفی داشتم و دپ میشدم ولی... نمیدونم... در اومدن از فاز منفی سخته ولی میتونه خیلی سریع باشه و میدونم منطقی فکر کردن تو این شرایط سخت میشه ولی امیدوارم منطقی فکر کنی و با توجه به شناختی که از خودت داری تصمیم درستی بگیری فک کنم بیشتر گیج شدی ولی عب نداره

----------


## Future

> منم بگم پس من چند ماه دیگه 27 سالم میشه 91 کنکور ریاضی دادم لیسانس مکانیکو 5 ساله گرفتم  96 ارشد قبول شدم 97 انصراف دادم چون دیگه به این باور رسیدم که کار آکادمیکو دوس ندارم و دلم هم نمیخواد که برم اونور و با اینکه رشتمو خیلی دوس داشتم آینده ای توش برای خودم نمیدیدم (رشته ای که بعضی ها یا خیلی ها توش هدفدار پیش میرن و موفق میشن ولی حالا به هر نحوی اون انگیزه و هدف مشخص برای من ایجاد نشد) 98 کنکور دادم و عاشق زیست شدم ولی خب قبول نشدم اما امسال دندون آوردم و اولین باره که تو زندگیم تو یه مسیری که تهش نسبتا معلومه قدم گذاشتم حسرت گذشته رو نمیخورم چون من همیشه تو هر شرایطی از خودم راضیم و میدونم این جوری نیس که فکر کنم اون چند سالو هدر دادم چون به نظرم هدف زندگی کردن لذت بردنه و بس به نظر من اگه آدم خودشو با کسی مقایسه نکنه و تو هر لحظه بدون توجه به نظر بقیه تصمیم درستو برا خودش بگیره خیلی کم حسرت میخوره وقتی مقایسه نکنی دیگه سن برات مهم نمیشه و اینم باید بدونیم که وقتی میگیم به نظر بقیه توجهی نکن معنیش این نیس که ازشون مشورت نگیری میدونم خیلی حرفام کلیشه ایه اما این حرفا باید زده بشه و شنیده بشه به نظرم اول ببین از زندگیت چی میخوای بعد که جواب این سوالو پیدا کردی ببین تو چه مسیری میتونی به این خواسته ای که داری برسی و وقتی مسیرو پیدا کردی اگه توش چند بار هم شکست بخوری باز ادامه میدی البته... شاید من اگه امسال قبول نمیشدم چنین حرفایی نمیزدم و فاز منفی داشتم و دپ میشدم ولی... نمیدونم... در اومدن از فاز منفی سخته ولی میتونه خیلی سریع باشه و میدونم منطقی فکر کردن تو این شرایط سخت میشه ولی امیدوارم منطقی فکر کنی و با توجه به شناختی که از خودت داری تصمیم درستی بگیری فک کنم بیشتر گیج شدی ولی عب نداره


چقدر عالی تبریک میگم بهتون
میتونم بپرسم رتبتون چند شد و کجا قبول شدید؟اگر دوس داشتی بگو
نظام جدید بودید؟اخه منم شرایطم تقریبا مثل شماس

----------


## Future

> من هم توی 30 سالگی امسال دندون قبول شدم. نخاله های زیادی هم بودن که مسخرم کردن که توی همین تاپیک هم الان نظر گذاشتن. اما حس خیلی خوبیه. چون وقتی انجامش ندی تا آخر عمر یه حسرت روی دلت می مونه. علاوه بر این که خوشحالی که توی چشم پدر و مادر می بینی که حس می کنن 30 سال تلاششون الکی نبوده، قابل وصف نیست.


افرین واقعا افرین به تلاشتون
من یه سال از شما کوچیکترم و انشاالله ۱۴۰۰ دندون قبول میشم توی ۳۰ سالگی :Yahoo (99): 
میشه بدونم رتبتون چند شد؟و کجا قبول شدید البته اگر دوس داری بگو
نظام جدید خوندی یا قدیم؟

----------


## yaser8az

> چقدر عالی تبریک میگم بهتون
> میتونم بپرسم رتبتون چند شد و کجا قبول شدید؟اگر دوس داشتی بگو
> نظام جدید بودید؟اخه منم شرایطم تقریبا مثل شماس


مرسی
2146 منطقه 2
دندون پردیس رشت
نظام قدیم بودم

----------


## B3hism

> سلام
> دکتر پیام خصوصی رو که بستی
> دانش آموز قبول نمیکنی؟


سلام برادر .
نه ، راستش این روزها عجیب درگیرم .
فکر نمیکنم تجربه ی کافیش رو هنوز داشته باشم .
ولی برای صحبت و گپ زدن آیدی تلگرامم رو براتون فرستادم با امتیاز .

----------


## Suky98

منم ۲۲ سالمه

----------


## Eve

*منم پنج روزه رفتم تو 22*

----------


## m.m.k

قطعا میتونید اگر خودکنترلی داشته باشید،در همه چیز که البته دوستان موارد مهمش رو گفتند،ولی شاید مهم ترین چیز این باشه که واینستید برای این که «ببینیم سال بعد چی میشه» یا «سال بعدم شانسمو امتحان میکنم»اگر واقعا تونستین ایرادات رو پیدا کنید با مهار کردن عواطف و احساسات و فکر های مخرب حتما به هدفتون خواهید رسید
یاعلی

----------


## melodii

اهداف و رویاهای شما تاریخ انقضا ندارد

----------


## BenN

> سلام برادر .
> نه ، راستش این روزها عجیب درگیرم .
> فکر نمیکنم تجربه ی کافیش رو هنوز داشته باشم .
> ولی برای صحبت و گپ زدن آیدی تلگرامم رو براتون فرستادم با امتیاز .


یه تبریک اینجا بگم که ترکوندی بهنود عزیز خیلی مردی..
خوشحال میشم بتونیم با هم یه گپ و گفتی داشته باشیم اگر فرصتش رو داشته باشی تلگرام یا جای دیگه

----------


## Haratism

> یه تبریک اینجا بگم که ترکوندی بهنود عزیز خیلی مردی..
> خوشحال میشم بتونیم با هم یه گپ و گفتی داشته باشیم اگر فرصتش رو داشته باشی تلگرام یا جای دیگه


.
مرسی بخاطر اینهمه لطفی که به من دارید .
آیدی تلگرام :
B3hnuud

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MMahya


سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟


سلام، من 21 ساله هستم، تا الان چهار تا کنکور دادم هر چهار تا رو هم قبول نشدم، ولی اصلا احساس شکست و افسردگی و این چیزایی که خیلیا میگن رو ندارم، ینی مادرم بیشتر از خودم غصه میخوره و همش میگه عمرت تلف شد، جوونیت تباه شد، اگه قبول شده بودی الان فلان بودن، بهمان میشد، میرفتی تفریح میکردی و مثه بقیه خوشحال بودی و دغدغه نداشتی و ...
البته نارحت که میشدم بعد از شکست خوردن، ولی خب خودمو تا سر حد مرگ سرزنش نمیکردم دیگه.... حرفای مادرم بنده خدا درسته تا حدی، ولی واقعاً دست خودم نیست و در لحظه زندگی کردن برام جا افتاده (که یه وقتایی خیلی بده..) 
بنظرم کنکور و یه سری چیزای دیگه توی زندگی آدما ارزششون کمتر از اینه که بخوام براشون خودمو اذیت کنم و این حرفا. درسته که اشتباه کردم که اینهمه وقت درس نخوندم و اونطور که باید از اوقات نوجوونیم لذت نبردم، ولی خب الانم برای خوندن و درست شدن دیر نیست و من از شرایط فعلیم واقعاً گله خاصی ندارم و همین الانم زندگیم آروم و نسبتاً شاده کنار خانوادم. حرفای اطرافیانمم برام ارزش نداره و اگه کسی بابت نتایجم بخواد سرزنشم کنه یه مرور بر سابقه درخشان زندگی و تحصیلش میکنم و خودش به غلط کردن میوفته
حرفام به این معنی نیست که قراره آدم بیخیالی بمونم... ولی خب امسال یکم از دوست و رفیق و یه سری چیزای دیگه دورتر شدم و تصمیم گرفتم که بی سر و صدا یه کاری رو انجام بدم و ازش لذت ببرم بدون اینکه اطرافیان سر از کارم دربیارن مثه سالای قبل..*

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam98


از نظر شخص من رها کردن کنکور پس از چند بار کنکور دادن به مراتب بدتر از پشت کنکوری بودنه...تحمل رنج بی حاصل قطعا سخت تر از کنکور مجدد دادنه.۱۲ سال از عمر مدرسه و چند سال پشت کنکور بودن بنظرم ارزششو داره که این مسیر رو رها نکنی ...با همه احساسات منفی و سرخوردگیش بازم میتونی بلند شی و بجنگی و کارو تموم کنی.


خیلی ساده و قابل درک، حرف دل منو زدی... من تو کنکور چندبار شکست خوردم ولی اصلا نمیتونم فکرشو هم بکنم که بیخیال شم و دیگه ادامه ندم کنکور رو... تا وقتی چیزی که میخوام قبول نشم اصلا بیخیال کنکور نمیشم.. البته اینم بگم شکست من نتیجۀ نخوندنم بودا.. ولی بازم بهرحال دلم نمیاد رشته مورد نظرمو قبول نشم.... به امید قبولی همه ما پشت کنکوریا و باقی کنکوریا*

----------


## samanrez

با اینکه امسال شنوایی شناسی شیراز قبول شدم ولی هنوز ته ته دلم راضی نیست احساس می کنم ماموریت ناتموم دارم خیلی تو فکر اینم بعد از لیسانس کنکور مجدد بدم اون موقع چند سالمه 23 ولی تا انجام نشه نباید متوقف شد بهتره یک کار رو تا رسیدن به مطلوب طی کنی تا اینکه نیمه کاره بذاریش که حسرت رها کردنش تا همیشه باهاته

----------


## B3hism

> یه تبریک اینجا بگم که ترکوندی بهنود عزیز خیلی مردی..
> خوشحال میشم بتونیم با هم یه گپ و گفتی داشته باشیم اگر فرصتش رو داشته باشی تلگرام یا جای دیگه


سلام . ممنونم بخاطر لطفتون . با اکانت تازه ساخته شده‌ی دوستم ای‌دی رو امتیاز کردم براتون و کامنت هم گذاشتم ولی ظاهرا تایید نشده پیام هاشون .
ای‌دی تلگرامم : Behnuud

----------


## Saturn8

> فایل پیوست 95199
> 
> این چشم بند رو میبینید روی چشم اسب ؟
> به اسب هایی که به درشکه متصلند ، این چشم بند ها رو میزنند ؛ چون باعث میشه هیچ چیزی رو به جز مسیری که جلوشونه نبینند . اگر این چشم بند ها نباشه ، با دیدن هر عابر یا مانع یا هر چیز دیگه ای ، احساس ترس و وحشت بهشون دست میده و دیگه نمیتونند مسیر رو طی کنند .
> 
> تمام احساس شکست و حسرت و ترس از نگاه بقیه و حرف بقیه و ... عمر کوتاهی دارند و به محض ( و به شرط ) رسیدن به نتیجه ، همه ش کاملا برعکس میشه و تبدیل به اعتماد به نفس و حس پیروزی میشه .
> حتی آدمهایی که کارشون غرغر بود و بهت سرکوفت میزدند هم طرفدارت میشند .


چقدر جملاتت بوی حسرت و کینه میده از اطرافیان شاید همین عقده دیده شدن باعث شد به اعتماد این همه ادم ضربه بزنی

----------


## omid2s

> سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟


ببین کنکوری هست 35 ساله.طرف ارشدش رو گرفته باز برگشته کنکور داده رتبه برتر اورده
باز بود یکی زنو بچه م داشت 
ببین امید تا کجاااااا.....
اگه بخای به سن و اینکه واااای عقبم...وای هیچی ندارم...وای ماشین ندارم خونه ندارم و.......
وای ببین همه دوستام یه کاریه ای شدن من هیچی نشدوم....

اگر به اینا فکر کنی , پس بشین یه گوشه و زااااااار بزن تا .....
باید تلاش کنی ,هر سنیم فرقی نداره
تو الان لگه یه رشته خوب بیاری نهایتا 30 سالگی یا بگو 32 سالگی که تو اوج جوونی هستی درامدت و زندگیت اوکی میشه.

ببین , دیگه قدیم گذشت که تو سن 15 سالگی میرفتن کار و تو سن 20 سالگی ازدواج میکردن
اون موقعها شرایط فرق میکرد, الانم فرق میکنه
گرونی نبود, کرونا نبود ,با سرمایه اندک میشد کار راه انداخت و....

بچسب به زندگی و فقط تلاش کن و به سن و اینا فکر نکن

----------


## ifmvi

*21
احساسِ شکست ؟ فراوان ...*

----------


## Mobin.

بنظرم یه سری زندگی رو یه تابع خطی میبینن . که یه سنی باید کنکور بدی . یه سنی باید موفق شی . یه سنی باید ازدواج کنی . فلان سن باید حتما بچه دار شی . و یه خط با شیب ثابت دارن تو زندگیشون . به قول دکتر چاووشی اینجور آدما همیشه یه چک لیست دارن ببینن کجای مسیرن . هی دارن میدوون که به اینچیزا برسن . ولی بنظرم زندگی یه تابع مشخصی نداره . هرکی داره تو یه لوپ زمانی خودش زندگیشو میکنه و مهم اینه از خودش رضایت داشته باشه . این چیزیه که بعد دو هفته گریه و افسردگی رسیدم بهش . این تاپیک جزو بهترین تاپیکای انجمنه بنظرم . آرزوی سلامتی و شادی واسه همتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Eli..

> سلامکیا سن شون بیشتره از 20 هست؟ 24 یا 25 ساله هم داریم؟چه حسی دارید؟ احساس شکست ندارید؟


سنم از اینی که میگی بیشتر نیست.اما میخوام یه چیزی که تازه فهمیدم بهت بگم.من نسبت به سال اولی که کنکور دادم خیلی تغییر کردم.از لحاظ اخلاقی، مقاومت، تجربه (با این یکی زندگی میکنم اصلا :Yahoo (4): ) دیروز دوستم بهم پیام داد بیا بریم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنیم.گفتم میخوام کنکور بدم.میدونی اون گفت چی؟!بزار برم تو واتساپ ببینم دقیق گفت چی(اینقدر واسم مهم نبود یادم رفت :Yahoo (23): ) گفت: بخدا در نمیای :Yahoo (21): اگه هم در بیای اون رشته ای که میخوای در نمیای :Yahoo (21): اگه اینو واسه کنکور اول بهم میگفت خیلی بهمم میریخت.شاید یک ماه رو مخم بود.اما الان چی :Yahoo (76): الان اصلا مهم نیست.سن یه عدد!!چه فرقی میکنه من ۲۰سالگی برم دانشگاه یا ۲۴ سالگی!؟ اما خیلی فرق میکنه من رشته دلخواهمو برم که میتونم توش پیشرفت کنم یا یه رشته ای که فقط به خاطر سن و مدرک میرم.فامیل ما الان ۲۲سالشه و ترمای آخر روانشناسی آزاد.امسال داره واسه کنکور میخونه!! یعنی اون درسی که تو دانشگاه خونده هیچ.بنظرم بعضی چیزا هر چقدر هم بد باشن، زجر آور باشن، اما باعث میشن رشد کنی.یه چیزی که اذیتم میکنه این قانونایی که آدما واسه خودشون میسازن.این محدودیت های ذهنی.چارچوب های الکی.یه چیز دیگه هم بگم.خودتو با بقیه مقایسه نکن.چون نه تو تویه شرایط اونا بودی و نه اونا شرایط تو رو داشتن

----------


## DrDark13

> سنم از اینی که میگی بیشتر نیست.اما میخوام یه چیزی که تازه فهمیدم بهت بگم.من نسبت به سال اولی که کنکور دادم خیلی تغییر کردم.از لحاظ اخلاقی، مقاومت، تجربه (با این یکی زندگی میکنم اصلا) دیروز دوستم بهم پیام داد بیا بریم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنیم.گفتم میخوام کنکور بدم.میدونی اون گفت چی؟!بزار برم تو واتساپ ببینم دقیق گفت چی(اینقدر واسم مهم نبود یادم رفت) گفت: بخدا در نمیایاگه هم در بیای اون رشته ای که میخوای در نمیایاگه اینو واسه کنکور اول بهم میگفت خیلی بهمم میریخت.شاید یک ماه رو مخم بود.اما الان چیالان اصلا مهم نیست.سن یه عدد!!چه فرقی میکنه من ۲۰سالگی برم دانشگاه یا ۲۴ سالگی!؟ اما خیلی فرق میکنه من رشته دلخواهمو برم که میتونم توش پیشرفت کنم یا یه رشته ای که فقط به خاطر سن و مدرک میرم.فامیل ما الان ۲۲سالشه و ترمای آخر روانشناسی آزاد.امسال داره واسه کنکور میخونه!! یعنی اون درسی که تو دانشگاه خونده هیچ.بنظرم بعضی چیزا هر چقدر هم بد باشن، زجر آور باشن، اما باعث میشن رشد کنی.یه چیزی که اذیتم میکنه این قانونایی که آدما واسه خودشون میسازن.این محدودیت های ذهنی.چارچوب های الکی.یه چیز دیگه هم بگم.خودتو با بقیه مقایسه نکن.چون نه تو تویه شرایط اونا بودی و نه اونا شرایط تو رو داشتن


اینجاش که میگی چه فرقی میکنه 20 سالگی بری یا 24 , کاملا درسته البته خب یه مزایایی هم داره و اینکه باید حواست باشه ریشه اینکه زمان رسیدن به هدف برات مهم نباشه اهمال کاری نباشه و راحت طلبی...انگار اگه دو سال پیرتر باشی دیگه مغزت کار نمیکنه یا موهات سفید شدن.
ما یه اشنا داشتیم که بعد سالها دوری از درس و کتاب پزشکی اورد, حدس میزنید چند سالش بود؟؟   48 سال. پسرش چون کنکوری بود اون کتاباش رو دیده بود و به سرش زده بود که کنکور بده و پزشکی قبول شد جالب اینحاست پسرش قبول نشد :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  خودم یاد این ماجرا میوفتم برگ هام خزان میشه...ماجراش تا مدت ها توی شهر دهن به دهن میشد تازه تلویزیون محلی هم باهاش مصاحبه کرد

----------


## Hope400

> چقدر جملاتت بوی حسرت و کینه میده از اطرافیان شاید همین عقده دیده شدن باعث شد به اعتماد این همه ادم ضربه بزنی


چ اسیبی داداش خداوکیلی؟ ادمی ک با اینا اسیب میبینه حقشه اسیب ببینه...
ی توصیه: همه ی حرفا چ تو مجازی چ واقعیت 50 50 در نظر بگیر دروغ و راستشو، بخدا اون موقع طعم زندگیو میچشی...
بهنود تو لیست دوستای من بود اولین نفری ک بهش تبریک گفتم ولی خدایی اصن برام مهم نیس ک فیک بوده همه چی ...

ر.ا : 20 سالمه احساس شکست؟ اصلا... خدایی نمیدونم دقیق از کی شروع شد ولی همین چن سال اخیره زندگیم این طور شدم حتی سخت ترین شرایط توی بعدای دیگ زندگی باعث نمیشه بیخیال چیزای ک میخوام بشم اصن سختیش وقتی به ماکزیمم برسه مثلا وقتی مقایسه میکنم که 90 درصد مردم تو این شرایط بودن نابود میشدن رو میسنجم احساس میکنم سختی و شرایط دشوار همیشه منو قوی تر کرده و قوی تر هم میکنه استانه تحمل زندگیم نسبت ب بقیه 5 یا 7 برابره تموم اعتماد ب نفسمم از همین دارم ک از شرایط خیلی سخت خوب تونستم گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم بیرون ... سختی باعث میشه خیلی عملکردت و اراده ت بهتر بشه ب شرطی که ب دید قدرت نگاش کنی...

----------


## telma_alen

> سنم از اینی که میگی بیشتر نیست.اما میخوام یه چیزی که تازه فهمیدم بهت بگم.من نسبت به سال اولی که کنکور دادم خیلی تغییر کردم.از لحاظ اخلاقی، مقاومت، تجربه (با این یکی زندگی میکنم اصلا) دیروز دوستم بهم پیام داد بیا بریم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنیم.گفتم میخوام کنکور بدم.میدونی اون گفت چی؟!بزار برم تو واتساپ ببینم دقیق گفت چی(اینقدر واسم مهم نبود یادم رفت) گفت: بخدا در نمیایاگه هم در بیای اون رشته ای که میخوای در نمیایاگه اینو واسه کنکور اول بهم میگفت خیلی بهمم میریخت.شاید یک ماه رو مخم بود.اما الان چیالان اصلا مهم نیست.سن یه عدد!!چه فرقی میکنه من ۲۰سالگی برم دانشگاه یا ۲۴ سالگی!؟ اما خیلی فرق میکنه من رشته دلخواهمو برم که میتونم توش پیشرفت کنم یا یه رشته ای که فقط به خاطر سن و مدرک میرم.فامیل ما الان ۲۲سالشه و ترمای آخر روانشناسی آزاد.امسال داره واسه کنکور میخونه!! یعنی اون درسی که تو دانشگاه خونده هیچ.بنظرم بعضی چیزا هر چقدر هم بد باشن، زجر آور باشن، اما باعث میشن رشد کنی.یه چیزی که اذیتم میکنه این قانونایی که آدما واسه خودشون میسازن.این محدودیت های ذهنی.چارچوب های الکی.یه چیز دیگه هم بگم.خودتو با بقیه مقایسه نکن.چون نه تو تویه شرایط اونا بودی و نه اونا شرایط تو رو داشتن


خوبی کنکور بعداز ۲۰ سالگی دقیقا همینه که میگی
میفهمی خیلی چیزا دیگه مهم نیس و رسیدن مهمه

----------


## mehrzad.ch

دوشیزه جان سن هیچی مهم نیست
برو دنبال ارزو هات

----------


## Sattar___m

برید در مورد جک ما مطالعه کنید......
کارآفرین چینی که چقدر تلاش کرده شکست خورده و به نتیجه رسیده......
تلاش تا پیروزی.......

----------


## Saeed79

> *
> 
> چرا سن رو این قدر مهمش کردید؟
> امسال بودن افرادی که دهه شصتی بودن و رشته های تاپ قبول شده بودن!!
> تا کی قراره اجازه بدیم مردم برامون تصمیم بگیرن و از ترس این که قضاوت بشیم مسیر مستقیم زندگی مون رو کج کنیم؟؟؟:troll (9):*


دقیقا  :Yahoo (21): 
بابا بخدا بچه هایی که سنشون بیشتر از ماست هم خیلی بیشتر بهشون یشه اعتماد کرد هم خیلی بهشون احترام میذاریم و هم بسیار دیدشون نسبت به رشته و دانشگاه بازه و نظراتشون واقعا درجه یکه
جدای از همه اینا وقتی میبینیمشون میگیم عجب اراده ای داشتن و همیشه دید تحسین پشتشونه !
حتی یک هزارم درصد دید منفی ای نسبت یه هیچکدوم پشت کنکوری ها نیست

----------


## Rubiker

چنان نشسته كوه
در كمين اين غروب تنگ
 كه راه
بسته مينمايدت
زمان بيكرانه را تو با شمار گام عمر ما مسنج
به پاي او دمي است اين درنگ درد و رنج
بسان رود كه در نشيب دره سر به سنگ ميزند
رونده باش
اميد هيچ معجزي ز مرده نيست
 زنده باش

----------


## mohammad_kh199

من 27 سالمه ولی یچیزی بگم تجربه خودمه و تقریبا همه قبول دارن اینو از زبون خیلیا هم شنیدم
ببین وقتی 17 سالته فک میکنی 27 سالگی هووووو کجا مونده و چه چیزایی میاد تو ذهنت ولی وقتی 27 سالت میشه یا حتی بالاتر میبینی که خبر خاصی هم نبوده بابا قرار نیست اتفاق خاصی بیفته و دیر بشه یا هر چیز دیگه واسه من 27 ساله هم 40 سالگی این حس رو داره ولی وقتی 40 سالم بشه تجربه هام فقط خیلی بیشتر شده اون خود درونیت همیشه همون میمونه با یکم بالا پایین شدن

واسه من فقط سن شما این حسن رو داره که زودتر به چیزایی که میخوام برسم و بیشتر میتونم ازین بازه سنی استفاده کنم همین هیچوقت دیر نیست نگران نباش

پ.ن: والا بلا بخدا تو رشته های پزشکی دندون دارو خبری نیست اگر نیمچه علاقه ای به هر چیز دیگه ای دارین جز اون سه رشته و قبول شدین برین همون سمت بخدا من کلی ادم سراغ دارم کلییییییی بچه های پزشکی که به غلط کردن افتادن و قید تخصص خوندن رو زدن یا دچار روزمرگی شدن این رشته ها درامد ایمن میده ولی الان با خیلی کارا میشه همون درامد رو داشت با یادگیری مهارت به راحتی درامد فوق العاده ای میشه دراورد باور کنید اونقدر خبری خاصی تو این رشته ها نیست اگر چند ساله پشت کنکور موندین توصیه ام اینه که امسال هرچی قبول شدین برید اون سه رشته دیگه مثل اوایل نیست میتونید تحقیق کنید

----------


## BeautifulDreams

من 21 سالمه بعد از سه سال کنکور دادن تونستم دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشم. سال سوم که بعد از یک ترم آزاد خوندن دیدم چقدر وقتم داره تلف میشه و پول و عمرم رو دارم الکی توی آزاد هدر میدم رفتم و از بهمن دوباره جوری خوندم که انگار هیچ چاره ای جز قبول شدن نداشتم و خدا رو شکر هم قبول شدم دانشگاه فرهنگیان و درامد دومم هم راه انداختم ایشالا درسم تموم بشه درامد سوم هم راه میندازم برای خودم! الانم خدا رو شکر بچه های دانشجو معلم 3500 حکمشون میشه و برای 1400 کسری هاشون هم ایشالا کمتر میشه اگه کنارش درامد های دوم و سوم هم داشته باشید میتونید از یه پزشک هم بالاتر درامد داشته باشید با کار خیلی کمتر! و بنظرم جذاب تر با توجه به شیوه تدریستون

----------


## wonshower

> من 21 سالمه بعد از سه سال کنکور دادن تونستم دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشم. سال سوم که بعد از یک ترم آزاد خوندن دیدم چقدر وقتم داره تلف میشه و پول و عمرم رو دارم الکی توی آزاد هدر میدم رفتم و از بهمن دوباره جوری خوندم که انگار هیچ چاره ای جز قبول شدن نداشتم و خدا رو شکر هم قبول شدم دانشگاه فرهنگیان و درامد دومم هم راه انداختم ایشالا درسم تموم بشه درامد سوم هم راه میندازم برای خودم! الانم خدا رو شکر بچه های دانشجو معلم 3500 حکمشون میشه و برای 1400 کسری هاشون هم ایشالا کمتر میشه اگه کنارش درامد های دوم و سوم هم داشته باشید میتونید از یه پزشک هم بالاتر درامد داشته باشید با کار خیلی کمتر! و بنظرم جذاب تر با توجه به شیوه تدریستون


 :Yahoo (40): تجربی


تجربی بودین یاانسانی؟امسال قبول شدین؟

----------


## BeautifulDreams

> تجربی
> 
> 
> تجربی بودین یاانسانی؟امسال قبول شدین؟


رشته انسانی بودم امسال کنکور زبان دادم و آموزش زبان فرهنگیان قبول شدم

----------


## Atefeh75

سلام.خب من نمیشه گفت پشت کنکور بودم این چند سال.چون اصلا تو خط درس نبودم بخاطر شرایط زندگیم و این اولین کنکورمه و هدفم پرستاریه.حس بدی ندارم.چون معتقدم اگر ۱۸سالگی میرفتم دانشگاه خیلی خام بودم و ممکن بود مسیراییو برم که جبران ناپذیر باشن.در دانشگاه نرفتنم خواست خدارو میبینم و بس.نمیدونم این خوبه یا نه ولی خب فامیل ما زیاد دنبال درس نیستن و همه زدن تو کار آزاد و ماشالله وضعا توپ.میخوام بگم اطراف من خبری از چندسال خوندنو پزشکی و پرستاری و این جور چیزا نیس.به نظرم اگه کسی دنبال پولِ پزشکیو بقیس میتونه تو کار آزاد بهترین درامدو داشته باشه ولی اگه کسی دنبال علاقس به هیچ عنوان پس نکشه حتی اگه ۱۰۰سالشه.خود من فقط فقط به پرستاری علاقه دارم یعنی وقتی بش فک میکنم میبینم با پرستاری میتونم آخرتمو بیمه کنم اصلا حالی دیگه میشم.فقط جنبه معنویش برام مهمه و بس.کلیم برنامه دارم برا بعد فارغالتحصیلیم حتی اگه شده آزاد میخونم ولی میخوام به اون هدفم برسم❤پس به دور از حرف مردم و حاشیه وسن و ...برید دنبال اون چیزی که ته قلبتون صداش میزنه

----------


## MR.MASK

من 3 روز دیگه بیست ساله میشم و امسال برای بار دوم کنکور میدم اولین کنکورم 98 بود و تونستم دارو پردیس قبول شم اما بعدا پشیمون شدم و امسال انصراف دادم تا دوباره برای آرزوم که دندون پزشکی هست تلاش کنم.از نظر من شکست تلاش نکردن برای آرزوم هستش

----------

